
Innovating on Gun Safety - cgtyoder
https://medium.com/@dozba/innovating-on-gun-safety-ff7e8cf66798
======
DrScump
"A weapon like this example would make guns obsolete. Criminals would prefer
it, because they could use it on people with a much lighter consequence."

This is naive in the extreme.

Criminals most often fire guns to _kill their enemies and rivals_ , not as
part of robbery or any other task that could, in theory, be completed as well
with any nonlethal mechanism.

